# Hauntcast 47 now slaying!



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

Hauntcast 47 "Come out to play" is now slaying, featuring:

HAUNTING GURU INTERVIEW:
Brad Goodspeed of The Butcher of Provincetown chops it up in the dungeon.

GHOULIE GROOVES:
The classically inspired echoes of darkness from musician, Michael Hedstrom.

THE BLACK MARKET:
A chat with Shayne Torrans of Brutal Rust.

NEWS FROM BEYOND:
Revenant with a special March Transworld HAA Show News Brief.

THE MARKETING MORGUE:
The Voice From Hell is resting his pipes and will return next month.

THEATER OF THE MIND:
Join Revenant on a stroll through that most beloved patch of haunted real estate… the Cemetery.

THE CHARMED POT:
The Mistress of Mayhem shakes off Winter and heads for the warmer climes of Costa Rica to discover… Masquerade Day!

THE PROP SHOP:
Denhaunt turns you on to the Shiatszu Massager.

TERROR TURNPIKE:
Vysther climbs the steps and lives the nightmare of The Devil’s Attic in Louisville, KY.

SOMETHING WICKED:
Wick-Ed Gannon explores the mysteries of the Sliding Alcove.

MAD PROPS FOR PROPS:
Bestowing heaps of praise as we blot our watery eyes for Jeff & Chris Davis’ Weeping Angel prop.

PLUS!…
This month we give away two 3-Day Passes to HAuNTcon 2013 and a K3 Twin-Spine Body Hardware Kit from Spider Hill Propworks.

Congratulations to our winners this month: Brett Baker (no relation to the genius, Chris) and David O’Neil.

Subscribe now and receive 14 months for the price of 12, http://hauntcast.net


----------

